# Ebooks for kids (Girl aged 7yrs)



## eBookworm (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi,
I have bought my daughter a kindle for christmas..  Can anyone suggest some good cheap or free ebooks for a little girl aged 7yrs?
Thanks


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Junie B. Jones books are Kindlized.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

It would depend on how strong a reader she is-- 7 is the age at which so many kids just explode in reading if they're going to.  

Magic Tree House books are kindle-ized.  I wish the Laura Ingalls Wilder books were, but they may be available as ebooks elsewhere.  American Girl books are also not on Kindle, but keep an eye out for them as they are awesome for this age range.  Anne of Green Gables is a little harder to read, but might be great.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Anne of green gables. You can get most of the books together for a little next to nothing. I picked up the free version of the first book. They were my favorite as a kid. 

Also the boxcar children and the box car children mistery series. 

The magic tree house books were just recently kindled. I picked up one fir my kiddos. 

Oh and a really excellent indie book is Celia and the Fairies by Karen McQuestion.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

I have three Laura Ingles Wilder books on my kindle, so they are available.  I probably picked them up at guetenburg.


----------



## Manley (Nov 14, 2010)

eBookworm - will she be reading on her own or will you guys be reading together? There are a ton of great children's books out there.


----------



## Belle2Be (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm not sure what I was reading, but I remember loving the Babysitters Club and Sweet Valley/SVH around that age


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

Looking at my 8 year old daughter's K3 (she also got hers for Christmas), I see:

*The Percy Jackson books, plus The Lost Hero and The Red Pyramid by Rick Riordan
*The Lord of the Rings
*Doomwyte and a couple other Redwall books by Brian Jaques
*The Secret Country Trilogy by Pamela Dean
*Some Tamora Pierce books
*Little Women by Louisa My Alcott

There is a huge number of wonderful books for kids that age.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Amazon has the Rainbow Fairy series available. Taryn loved those at 7. 

Magic treehouse, boxcar children
Beverly Cleary


----------



## Thayerphotos (Dec 19, 2010)

Depending on how strong a reader she is, I recommend the Hunger Games trilogy, but it might be a bit advanced for a 7 y/o,


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

I think Tamora Pierce can be too mature, content-wise for seven-year-olds, let alone Hunger Games. (That said, I haven't read Hunger Games yet, but I expect the themes to be too adult for a tween)

Does no one else read Clementine?  (Hmm. Not on Kindle. Maybe that's why)

Try some Marguerite Henry, too. My daughter and I read Misty together over the summer. She loved it. They may not be on Kindle, but maybe somewhere else? Also, we love Lloyd Alexander's Chronicles of Prydain. (Think The Black Cauldron, which is actually the second book in the series)

It seems the bigger barrier is finding what's been converted to Kindle.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Thayerphotos said:


> Depending on how strong a reader she is, I recommend the Hunger Games trilogy, but it might be a bit advanced for a 7 y/o,


There's NO way I would let my 7 year old read the Hunger Games... I'm still on the fence about letting my 13 year old read it.


----------



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

I couldn't see my 7 y/o reading Hunger Games, he'd be a mess


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Luv, your avatar speaks to my heart.  

Anyway, what about Twilight? Not for the seven-year-old -- I'm asking because last year, my daughter's classmates were reading it. I was horrified -- and since you've got older kids, would you let your 13-year-old read it?

Sorry to hijack the thread... Maybe some Geronimo Stilton? My daughter is 8 and really likes them. (But still not on Kindle. Can you tell my kids know to whom the e-reader belongs?)


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

It's funny, I don't think that most of Tamora Pierce is too mature for my 8 year old. I really like the way Pierce approaches topics like her characters' sexuality. Heck, she even talks about birth control. I'd much rather my daughter read TP than Stephanie Meyer at this point.

As for The Hunger Games books, if dd1 wanted to read them, I would let her, but I would warn her about the level of violence and some disturbing imagery. Generally, dd1 listens to me when I caution her about books because she knows that I won't stop her from reading. If I limited her to books labeled for third graders (her "official" grade level), she would be bored to death.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

WestofMars said:


> Luv, your avatar speaks to my heart.
> 
> Anyway, what about Twilight? Not for the seven-year-old -- I'm asking because last year, my daughter's classmates were reading it. I was horrified -- and since you've got older kids, would you let your 13-year-old read it?
> 
> Sorry to hijack the thread... Maybe some Geronimo Stilton? My daughter is 8 and really likes them. (But still not on Kindle. Can you tell my kids know to whom the e-reader belongs?)


My 13 year old read the first three books in the Twilight series when she was 11 (I thought the 4th book was inappropriate at that age and I still don't think she's read it). I think my oldest was 13 or 14 when she read the series... my oldest is pretty mature for her age and I'm much more lenient about what she reads..


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

The entire collection of Wizard of Oz books is available (15 of them in one Kindle file), for $0.89 at Amazon.

We also liked Kipling's _Just So Stories_, free at Amazon.


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

I was just talking to some kids yesterday about books, and heard about "39 Clues", an interactive series (you can go online and get more clues) that I figured HAD to be on Kindle. Nope.

There's a follow-up book called Vespers that will be, however, coming out in April. So if she already liked 39 Clues in DTB, then perhaps she can get that in April.

If you want a light, clean read that is still interesting, you can try Anna. I will admit this is published by the publishing company I'm a part of, but the book is honestly a good read and historically based. The author's grandmother told the story of what happened when Pancho Villa's army came to her town.


----------



## Thayerphotos (Dec 19, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> There's NO way I would let my 7 year old read the Hunger Games... I'm still on the fence about letting my 13 year old read it.


I can see not loetting a 7 y/o, but a 13 y/o ? The main character is 16.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Thayerphotos said:


> I can see not loetting a 7 y/o, but a 13 y/o ? The main character is 16.


 I most likely would have let my oldest child read it at 13, but not child #2, .. I think this one depends on the maturity level of the child.. Even though it's marketed for YA, I think it's for older/ more mature teens.. 16 yr old main character or not. My oldest has always been very mature for her age, #2.. not so much...


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

One thing to keep in mind, gang: readers tend to look at the YA genre a bit differently from publishers. There's Juvenile, Middle Grade, and then Young Adult -- where Young Adult means teens, almost adults. Just because something is labelled YA doesn't mean the YOUNG part applies, especially to the younger kids. 

My issue with Tamora Pierce for my eight-year-old isn't in the one series... (Shoot. Four kids in a magic school of some sort? That one would be fine for my daughter at this point). It's the Lioness series. LOVED it, don't get me wrong. I can't wait for her to read it. But as open-minded as I am about many things (Swearing, for instance. Download a sample of Trevor's Song and you'll see why), I think she's a bit young yet to be connecting to a fictional character -- and she does connect! -- who has sex. Yeah, yeah, the US was founded by Puritans. Time to get over that. But she's EIGHT. She'll have plenty of time to deal with sex as she gets older. The rest of what I hope is a very long life. 

No need to rush that. Sex is big, hairy (so to speak) and complicated when you're older. Why  make her read about something she's clearly not ready to yet?


----------



## Oh2Read (Jan 10, 2011)

Five Little Peppers and How They Grew is a great series that is kindleized and free, also the Anne of Green Gables series..you can pick up all 8 for under $1 in a collection. Black Beauty is also a .99 book. Also, not sure if she's read Harry Potter yet (mine had at that age, which is why I mention it), but there's a fanfiction author who's done James Potter books that are free on Smashwords. Those are what she is reading off and on (they're not Accelerated Reader, and she's all about the points, lol).

As for censoring what my daughter reads, I don't do it. I was always given free reading rein as a child, and I think I turned out okay. That said, when dd was reading Harry, she read the first six in prob two months. She got to the Hollows, started it and stopped, said it was too dark. She went back to it about a yr ago, and was fine. Sometimes I think we don't give our kids enough credit to make good choices on their own. She has no desire to read Eclipse, and has never heard of The Hunger Games. Just my 2 cents, for what it's worth.


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

WestofMars said:


> One thing to keep in mind, gang: readers tend to look at the YA genre a bit differently from publishers. There's Juvenile, Middle Grade, and then Young Adult -- where Young Adult means teens, almost adults. Just because something is labelled YA doesn't mean the YOUNG part applies, especially to the younger kids.
> 
> My issue with Tamora Pierce for my eight-year-old isn't in the one series... (Shoot. Four kids in a magic school of some sort? That one would be fine for my daughter at this point). It's the Lioness series. LOVED it, don't get me wrong. I can't wait for her to read it. But as open-minded as I am about many things (Swearing, for instance. Download a sample of Trevor's Song and you'll see why), I think she's a bit young yet to be connecting to a fictional character -- and she does connect! -- who has sex. Yeah, yeah, the US was founded by Puritans. Time to get over that. But she's EIGHT. She'll have plenty of time to deal with sex as she gets older. The rest of what I hope is a very long life.
> 
> No need to rush that. Sex is big, hairy (so to speak) and complicated when you're older. Why make her read about something she's clearly not ready to yet?


I do understand your point of view here. I would never make my daughter read a book that made her uncomfortable, but I trust her to know her boundaries. There are plenty of great books out there that do not mention sex at all. However, kids do a lot of their learning about sexuality in the younger years. They see everything from TV ads to supermarket tabloids. Sex is everywhere in our culture. I just want my daughters to have access to narratives about healthy and respectful sexual relationships. We talk a lot about books at our house (as I'm sure you do, too) and it has been wonderful to be able to have this kind of dialogue started now while my girls are young enough to just ask questions.

OP, sorry if we have strayed too far off topic.


----------



## eBookworm (Dec 8, 2010)

Manley said:


> eBookworm - will she be reading on her own or will you guys be reading together? There are a ton of great children's books out there.


She will be reading on her own. She currently reads the "Rainbow magic fairy" series book with no trouble. Any words she doesn't understand- she comes to me and asks.. (She is very independent.. & stubborn)


----------



## eBookworm (Dec 8, 2010)

Thank you soooo much for all your replies!!  I have posted stuff on this forum before and never got any replies- so I am thrilled that you all put your suggestions down..


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I most likely would have let my oldest child read it at 13, but not child #2, .. I think this one depends on the maturity level of the child.. Even though it's marketed for YA, I think it's for older/ more mature teens.. 16 yr old main character or not. My oldest has always been very mature for her age, #2.. not so much...


I was talking about The Hunger Games with a middle-school English teacher. I gave it to her to read. Her opinion was that it wouldn't necessarily be inappropriate for her students but that they just wouldn't get it and it would go over their heads. Her words and of course maturity should be taken into account. I'm just reporting.


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> I was talking about The Hunger Games with a middle-school English teacher. I gave it to her to read. Her opinion was that it wouldn't necessarily be inappropriate for her students but that they just wouldn't get it and it would go over their heads. Her words and of course maturity should be taken into account. I'm just reporting.


That makes me kind of sad. These are not difficult books. I would have assumed that the Hunger Games books would be perfect to read with middle-school aged kids. Guess I'm a little out of touch.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

I am under the impression that it's a question of subject matter more than reading level.


----------



## Belle2Be (Aug 29, 2010)

eBookworm said:


> She will be reading on her own. She currently reads the "Rainbow magic fairy" series book with no trouble. Any words she doesn't understand- she comes to me and asks.. (She is very independent.. & stubborn)


With her kindle and the automatic dictionary she might not come to you to ask anymore


----------



## eBookworm (Dec 8, 2010)

Very true!!  Thanks for all the book suggestions!!  My little princess is very excited!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

KMA said:


> That makes me kind of sad. These are not difficult books. I would have assumed that the Hunger Games books would be perfect to read with middle-school aged kids. Guess I'm a little out of touch.





WestofMars said:


> I am under the impression that it's a question of subject matter more than reading level.


Yeah, she meant more that the dystopian nature and maybe even the implications of the characters' life situations wouldn't work in the same way for them. Sorry for not being clearer.


----------



## lib2b (Apr 6, 2010)

Susan in VA said:


> The entire collection of Wizard of Oz books is available (15 of them in one Kindle file), for $0.89 at Amazon.
> 
> We also liked Kipling's _Just So Stories_, free at Amazon.


The Oz books are totally free at Project Gutenberg and Feedbooks. I *loved* these books at 7/8 years-old. They were a definite favorite.


----------



## screwballl (Jan 4, 2011)

I am looking to get a cheap reader or a used Kindle (under $100) for my oldest for her birthday, she will be 9, although she reads on a 6-7th grade level, but there are still plenty of good mentions here.


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> Yeah, she meant more that the dystopian nature and maybe even the implications of the characters' life situations wouldn't work in the same way for them. Sorry for not being clearer.


This conversation has been lingering in my mind so, I handed my 8 year old The Hunger Games (well, I loaded it on her K3). She came back about 90 minutes later and we talked about it for a few minutes. She had a couple of questions about the geography (Appalachia is a long way from Alaska) and wanted to know if Denver was the Capitol. We talked about the odd balance of technology in Panem ("Why, for example would there be no computers?" I asked. "Because the Capitol wants to make sure that no one can communicate with people in other districts," she answered.) and Peeta and Katniss' ideas about owing. We even discussed the question of why there was no sex.

It didn't go over her head. Being 8, she found the romantic issues a little dull, but the dystopian society fascinating. I know that one kid is an anecdote, not data, but still.


----------

